# One last plee for help



## Joel85 (29 Oct 2003)

Howdy all, 

Here‘s my story. I applied for the infantry, reserves, in march of this year. At the time I was in high-school, now I‘m at the University of Alberta. My application was golden. I had a 70% average, I was my school‘s Vice-President, I had first aid courses and plenty of leadership and extra-curricular activities under my belt. I passed the intelligence and physical test with flying colours and I never touched drugs, which was great for the application.

Only the thing is, in 2001, I had a head trauma induced concussion, which made me go into an impact related seizure. The Medical Review Board said that I‘d have to be seizure free for 5 years, then I could re-apply. Yes, restart the whole application process. I dont have any kind of medical condition, no epilepsy, nothing. I‘m perfectly healthy. I never took any medication or had any restrictions imposed on me as a result of my injury. Now, I can‘t re-apply until 2006. And by that time, who knows what the state of the military will be. 

I‘m asking for help. If anybody can relate to this, please respond. If anyone has any options that I could consider, please tell me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. My purpose in life is to serve in the military, so please, if anyone can offer advice, please do.

Thank you.


----------



## Marti (29 Oct 2003)

My experience with the CF is pretty limited, so until someon with more TI weighs in on the subject here‘s my advice. It sounds like your SOL for getting into the PRes before 2006, and if the military deteriorates into a complete shambles by then, we‘ll have all the more need for dedicated, true believers such as yourself. But there are other ways you can support the military until then. First, you could probably find a job at Garrison Edmonton as a civy employee of DND. Another option would be to join the CIC, it‘s not uncommon for them to overlook certain medical conditions that would normally keep you out of the CF, but chances are you‘ll only get part time employment, and end up volunteering more time than you‘re paid for. As is being discussed on another thread, CIC officers have a pretty bad rep, but if you concentrate on doing your best to provide today‘s youth with good guidance and pass on your enthusiasm for the CF you‘ll be one of the good guys. Some advantages of both of these options are that you‘ll learn some of the ins and outs of the system and you‘ll probably get a fair amount of exposure to regular and reserve NCOs that you can approach for proffessional advice if you do decide to go PRes in 2006. I have to admit, these options sound a bit like the bottom of the barrel, so I hope you can find a way in without resorting to these.


----------



## shaunlin41 (29 Oct 2003)

Military Ombudsman, Andre Murin.
his office may be able to help


----------



## fusilier955 (30 Oct 2003)

i had a friend that was under the same circumstances.  it was not the same type of seizure however.  they allowed her to go to a specialist to give here confirmation of a clean bill of health.  ask the recruiters if that is an option.


----------



## Joel85 (30 Oct 2003)

Thanks fusilier, did your friend eventually get accepted?


----------



## fusilier955 (30 Oct 2003)

yes it did, but i dont want to give you false hope.  no guarentees if it will work.


----------

